# Ronda Rousey KO'd



## TheLupinator (Nov 15, 2015)

Ronda could definitely beat Mayweather LMAO

Congrats to Holly Holm


----------



## LeanHerm (Nov 15, 2015)

Yesssssssssssss.  I'm so happy.


----------



## juiced1106 (Nov 15, 2015)

She was starting to get too cock, definitely needed it


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 15, 2015)

Completely dominated. I didn't like her gameplan at all. Greg Jackson is a master at MMA strategy.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Nov 15, 2015)

Ah you beat me to it.

I'm extremely happy about this win for Holly


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## TheLupinator (Nov 15, 2015)

No head movement (smh)


And Greg Jackson didn't do shit. He's not a boxing coach and Holly was a wba wbc unified boxing champ before mma. Straight left hands down the pipe all day


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 15, 2015)

TheLupinator said:


> No head movement (smh)
> 
> 
> And Greg Jackson didn't do shit. He's not a boxing coach and Holly was a wba wbc unified boxing champ before mma. Straight left hands down the pipe all day



We know this about Holly - don't mean to imply that Jacksons took an unproven amateur and turned her into a UFC champ - but making the transition from boxing to MMA is quite a leap and Holly defended Rousey's gameplan to perfection. No one's ever tried to take her down and rip her arm off before last night.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Nov 15, 2015)

here's a nice slow mo for ya



https://imgur.com/rnQdR8d


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 15, 2015)

Yeah Im glad to see this & very happy for Holly.  A champion should have class and this fight and recent events are a befitting end to Rhondas reign as champion.

While we are talking coaches and technique, does anyone care to teach RR the proper way to walk/stalk an opponent.  Especially a skilled southpaw.  She looked like a whino out there Fuking embarrassing.  Big difference in hitting the pads and rank amateurs verses a professional striker.  RR got punished everytime she came in and the hook she threw and holly ducked and RR nearly landed in the 3rd row.


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 15, 2015)

Dem some ugly bishes. Just sayin..


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Nov 15, 2015)

oh I know right, from the highlight clips I've seen, she literally brought nothing to the cage.

On a side note, I'm glad to see Hunto got the win over Bigfoot.


----------



## gordy2506 (Nov 15, 2015)

I have seen the clips of this and ive seen a few of her fights and she seemed like a good solid fighter.But as some of the people are saying she was an ass-hat and getting to big for her boots,smells like karma to me !


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 15, 2015)

gordy2506 said:


> I have seen the clips of this and ive seen a few of her fights and she seemed like a good solid fighter.But as some of the people are saying she was an ass-hat and getting to big for her boots,smells like karma to me !



Your absolutely right about being too big for her britches.  She (RR) is one of the best grapplers in MMA right now.  Her striking has come along way.  But the speed, power and strategy that a pro (striker) can instinctively put on you is far different.  Not to mention the ability to fight and stick to technique after youve been hit is something that rarely gets mentioned but it is by far RRs and others biggest weakness.  

BTW pivoting, is something that has to be learned by the one doing the pursuing as well especially against a good SP.  This is learned in the gym, the really good boxers must be able to hold AND hit mits.  Too often coaches throw a person into striking and dont teach them to hold and it puts them at a huge fundamental disadvantage once a fight actually takes place.


----------



## gordy2506 (Nov 15, 2015)

yes hunter your bang on there,i dont mean to sound disrespectful to rr she has achieved a lot and worked hard! Everyone meets there match i guess and especially against a good proven striker!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## gordy2506 (Nov 15, 2015)

great job  BigGameHunter thanks very much for that,was a nice watch!


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 15, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


>


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 15, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> Dem some ugly bishes. Just sayin..



Stfu. I'd leave just the nuts hangin out of either of em.


----------



## Milo (Nov 15, 2015)

RR is smoking hot and I would poke holes in my own condoms just to anchor baby her.


----------



## trodizzle (Nov 15, 2015)

Milo said:


> RR is smoking hot and I would poke holes in my own condoms just to anchor baby her.



Yeah, I guess they do look better outside of the ring.


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 15, 2015)

just wish i would've placed a bet lol
Talk about a come up.....


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 15, 2015)

DAMNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!! Love that shit!!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 15, 2015)

It does still amaze me how much they puff up after weigh-ins!


----------



## MindlessWork (Nov 15, 2015)

While Ronda's ground game is better, she's not that good in the air game and that's what did her in. Her cockiness finally got her ass handed to her by Holly.


----------



## stonetag (Nov 15, 2015)

Wow, that shit was crazy. Holly's boxing skills were shining.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Nov 15, 2015)

I read somewhere that Holly's overall combat record is like 45-2, including her 10-0 mma record


----------



## Seeker (Nov 15, 2015)

Definitely a well planned fight for the winner. This Holly chic did a great job of keeping Ronda from getting her on the ground because she knows that where she would lose the fight. The one time they did hit the mat she even though she was on top she got right the hell back up. She was better conditioned and displayed better stamina. A,well deserved win.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 15, 2015)

Dam rhonda got way to use to 30 sec matches...she was spent. Holly was on point...crazy to see RR go down


----------



## TheLupinator (Nov 15, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Dam rhonda got way to use to 30 sec matches...she was spent. Holly was on point...crazy to see RR go down




At the weigh ins she looked drained as fucck. You can see it in her skin


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 15, 2015)

She was exposed and shown to have less boxing/striking skills then your average teenage golden gloves boxer. 

She needs to work in her boxing skills for a few years before she even thinks about a rematch.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 16, 2015)

In 2004, Rousey won a gold medal at theWorld Junior Judo Championships in Budapest, Hungary.<------- Representing USA

Rousey qualified for the 2004 Olympic Games in Athens, becoming the youngest judoka in the entire Games.

In April 2006, she became the first female U.S. judoka in nearly 10 years to win an A-Level tournament as she went 5-0 to claim gold at the Birmingham World Cup in Great Britain. Later that year, the 19-year-old won the bronze medal at the Junior World Championships, becoming the first U.S. athlete ever to win two Junior World medals.

In February 2007, Rousey moved up to 70 kg where she ranked as one of the top three women in the world. She won the silver medal at the 2007 World Judo Championships in the middleweight division and the gold medal at the 2007 Pan American Games

In August 2008, Rousey competed at the 2008 Olympic Games in Beijing, China. She lost her quarterfinal to the Dutch ex-world champion Edith Bosch but qualified for a Bronze medal match through the repechage bracket. Rousey defeated Annett Boehm by Yuko to win a bronze medal (note: Judo offers two bronze medals per weight class). With the victory, Rousey became the first American to win an Olympic medal in women's judo since its inception as an Olympic sport in 1992

Representing the USA in the olympics and all these judo matches this and that.

Everyone has a bad night.

Lets not toss her in the critical garbage can.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Nov 16, 2015)

You can't take away her fighting ability, but she got sloppy and completely outclassed at every aspect that night.

Holly is and was the better fighter.

Now if you want to match them up in a judo match, Ronda will win every time, just like Holly will win every boxing match. 

She beat her because she knew that she needed to keep her distance and stay out of clinch range. We all know her game plan, it's the same one that she always has.

Long story short, someone figured it out.

I don't hate Ronda, but her cocky arrogant mouthy attitude is the reason why so many people out there are celebrating this loss and the fashion that it was given to her.

If she lost by decision on the other hand it probably wouldn't have been such a big deal


----------



## LeanHerm (Nov 16, 2015)

Rr lost because she got to cocky and figured she was going to win. Now I read some reports that she was paid to lose. Lol yeah that kick to the face looked staged to me lol.  Glad that twat lost, cause I forget where it was but she had an interview and said she was getting bored of mma because she's the best and it's not a challenge anymore.


----------



## bigtimer (Nov 16, 2015)

loved it.....


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 16, 2015)

She's still hot !!!


----------



## DarksideSix (Nov 16, 2015)

Rhonda got strait up Mike Tyson'd.   she got use to dominating her opponents and she looked like she wasn't even ready to fight.  She looked unconditioned and all around horrible.  I think she greatly over estimated Holm.  Not taking anything away from Holly Holm, that was a spectacular ass kicking and I'm glad Rhonda got knocked the F* out.  I was so sick of her raging bitch of an attitude all the time.  She should thank Holly for a lesson in humility.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 16, 2015)

DarksideSix said:


> Rhonda got strait up Mike Tyson'd.   she got use to dominating her opponents and she looked like she wasn't even ready to fight.  She looked unconditioned and all around horrible.  I think she greatly over estimated Holm.  Not taking anything away from Holly Holm, that was a spectacular ass kicking and I'm glad Rhonda got knocked the F* out.  I was so sick of her raging bitch of an attitude all the time.  She should thank Holly for a lesson in humility.



Holly straight up Mike Tyson'd Ronda. The Mike Tyson vs Buster Douglas fight can not be misconstrued into defining Mike Tyson's entire career. Everybody has a bad night sooner or later. Ronda had hers on Saturday night. Whether or not she can pick up the pieces and move on in a productive fashion remains to be seen. I personally think she will be back and getting her act together in the near future in turn putting all the nay sayer's in their place.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 16, 2015)

Try that again z. Check your names.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 16, 2015)

Jesus zei.....it's not that serious..............................


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Nov 16, 2015)

Jenn Jenn Jenn, everything is THAT serious to Z


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 16, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Jenn Jenn Jenn, everything is THAT serious to Z



Paris attacks = SERIOUS

Folks hating on RR = NOT SERIOUS


----------



## LeanHerm (Nov 16, 2015)

Z overreacts just a tad eh?


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 16, 2015)

was not prepared for the fight.  

glad shes no longer loss less.  Now if only Mayweather Jr. would lose a fight.


----------



## Hardpr (Nov 16, 2015)

holly Holm is for real.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 16, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> Try that again z. Check your names.



I don't need to double check the names. I grew up on Mike Tyson and he is my favorite boxer of all time. Holly straight up Mike Tyson'd Ronda (meaning knocked her ass out).

I do take people throwing fighters under the bus very seriously. Especially ones that have well over earned the respect of the fighting community by obtaining a belt and defending the title, Bantam Weight champion for 3 years. Having an mma wining streak stretching over 5 years. Ground Zero Tuff N Uff KOTC HKFC Strikeforce & UFC. Cocky hell yeah and who wouldn't be, she kicked a lot of ass, even making bitches shit their pants, that will make anybody cocky. Like I said before she had a bad night no need to throw this former Bantam Weight champion under the bus by undermining her fighting skills or personality in general.







[/IMG]


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Nov 16, 2015)

Z don't take this as a personal attack on you but if someone comes off as a cocky asshole, then by all means I'm going to file them in that category. 

I'm sure Ronda is a sweetheart with a heart of gold, but until she shows that, she will be in the cocky asshole category


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 16, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Z don't take this as a personal attack on you but if someone comes off as a cocky asshole, then by all means I'm going to file them in that category.
> 
> I'm sure Ronda is a sweetheart with a heart of gold, but until she shows that, she will be in the cocky asshole category



I'm not interested in sweet. I respect belt holder's and former title holders regardless of whether or not they have ruffled any tail feathers along the way. And I won't belittle any fighters just because they had a bad night and lost a single fight.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 16, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Like I said before she had a bad night no need to throw this former Bantam Weight champion under the bus by undermining her fighting skills or personality in general.



That's the great thing about being in America...we can say whatever the fuuk we want. 

Just because you have this thing about going against the grain and think she is the greatest...doesn't mean we do...you pulled the same shit about Diaz......your opinion is just that.....YOUR OPINION...not everyone else's


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 16, 2015)

what you seem to ignore...just as the Diaz thread is..................no one is saying that they don't have fuuking talent....they are saying that they are ASSHOLES.....because they are..whether you believe they are or not.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 17, 2015)

Jenner said:


> what you seem to ignore...just as the Diaz thread is..................no one is saying that they don't have fuuking talent....they are saying that they are ASSHOLES.....because they are..whether you believe they are or not.



The initial rebuttal was aimed at DYS. I should have replied to his post and in the heat of the moment did not. As you can see I didn't say anything until I read this post here.



DieYoungStrong said:


> She was exposed and shown to have less boxing/striking skills then your average teenage golden gloves boxer.



There is nothing average about Ronda nor is there anything mediocre about Nick. They are both champion's that earned belts and held tittles. 

When a fighter gets knocked out or dealt a bum steer I extend a hand out to lift them back up off the canvas. It irritates me when people talk a load of shit and kick them when they're down. She had a bad night, big deal, this is not a time to try & discredit. Especially because had the win gone to their corner they'd be singing a different song all together.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 17, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> The initial rebuttal was aimed at DYS. I should have replied to his post and in the heat of the moment did not. As you can see I didn't say anything until I read this post here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's fine but again what you are missing is she brought this shit on herself..just as others do. If you want respect then...act respectful...you want to walk around like you are the shit and disrespect people...when you fall..people will jump. I don't give a rat's ass if God himself came down..if he acted like a dick, I'd treat him like a dick. It really is that simple


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 17, 2015)

Jenner said:


> That's fine but again what you are missing is she brought this shit on herself..just as others do. If you want respect then...act respectful...you want to walk around like you are the shit and disrespect people...when you fall..people will jump. I don't give a rat's ass if God himself came down..if he acted like a dick, I'd treat him like a dick. It really is that simple



I hear what you are saying and respect you. Even if you were an arrogant & cocky person when it comes to opposition's. <----- wink wink 

At any rate I think respect in the MMA world ought to be measured by belt's & tittles regardless if they are dick's or kunt's.


----------



## TheLupinator (Nov 17, 2015)

gymrat827 said:


> was not prepared for the fight.
> 
> glad shes no longer loss less.  Now if only Mayweather Jr. would lose a fight.




Never gonna happen. Mayweather doesn't lose focus.


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 17, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> I don't need to double check the names. I grew up on Mike Tyson and he is my favorite boxer of all time. Holly straight up Mike Tyson'd Ronda (meaning knocked her ass out).
> 
> I do take people throwing fighters under the bus very seriously. Especially ones that have well over earned the respect of the fighting community by obtaining a belt and defending the title, Bantam Weight champion for 3 years. Having an mma wining streak stretching over 5 years. Ground Zero Tuff N Uff KOTC HKFC Strikeforce & UFC. Cocky hell yeah and who wouldn't be, she kicked a lot of ass, even making bitches shit their pants, that will make anybody cocky. Like I said before she had a bad night no need to throw this former Bantam Weight champion under the bus by undermining her fighting skills or personality in general.
> 
> ...


You said HOLLY had a bad night and needed to pick up the pieces. I was actually being nice for once, dumbass.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 17, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> I hear what you are saying and respect you. Even if you were an arrogant & cocky person when it comes to opposition's. <----- wink wink
> 
> At any rate I think respect in the MMA world ought to be measured by belt's & tittles regardless if they are dick's or kunt's.



I'm not being cocky, I'm a realist and say it the way I see it and obviously I'm not the only one that see's it that way. The fact that you say, you hear what I'm saying shows that you took a minute before responding instead of just arguing...

as for the second half of your response....one step forward....two steps back..lol


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 17, 2015)

Jenner said:


> I'm not being cocky, I'm a realist and say it the way I see it and obviously I'm not the only one that see's it that way. The fact that you say, you hear what I'm saying shows that you took a minute before responding instead of just arguing...
> 
> as for the second half of your response....one step forward....two steps back..lol



Oh damn.....I was trying to be good throughout that's why I said " I think respect ought to be" vs "respect ought to be". I also didn't engage in any shenanigans with brother Tool when he called me a dumbass.


----------



## LeanHerm (Nov 17, 2015)

Omg omg omg. 

Jenner just give up already. There's no getting z to agree.


----------



## Yaya (Nov 17, 2015)

Rousey finally lost... even tho I think she is a great female fighter... she showed she most likely isn't the best.. it's a small division that she has dominated for the last 2 plus years. 

With that said, zeigler ur a piece of shit...but great

And ronda is not hot..at all


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Nov 17, 2015)

I thought Holm won the fight at the weigh in . Take a look at how rattled RR got after Holm mushed her face. She was freaked about to cry with rage after the interaction when Rogan was interviewing her. I thought then wow someone got inside her head, however I took that as now this beast is going to unleash in the fight instead of I need to throw a benji on Holm. RR went nuts full out blitz style which has become her trade mark in most of her title defense's only one I can think of where it wasn't the case, her opponent Zingano brought it to her which backfired and ended up in a quick submission. 

Basically Holm knew RR was coming hard and fast , her game plan was to keep the distance and stay cool and she did , There was a point with about a 90 seconds left rnd 1 where Rhonda had a shot she came close to working the arm bar but Holm retreated only frustrating Rhonda more . 

I feel there was some poor planning in Rhondas camp. She was not calculated and you can blame this on her big head on the fact that she was used to handling her competition in the first round . I think she was enraged I think she was furious she wasn't able to handle this opponent any way she wanted and she was not in control 

I personally feel RR is the pound for pound best fighter in her division She got caught I don't know that even if she lasted through the five rounds she would have settled in and finished Holm but I do know she will be back she will regain her title and Holm will have no shot defending . I am willing to bet the line on the rematch RR is the favorite . I am not saying its a fluke that Holm won I am saying that Rhonda is the more dominate athlete and will fight her fight the next time they meet and Holm will not have an answer to Rhondas skill on the ground . RR will take it back to the basics which she is as good as the best grapplers ever to compete there was no hype when she was the champ the comparisons are real. 

But hell it was a great fight and hats off to Holly she had the answer to the beast . I only hope they don't put her on the shelf until ufc 200 late summer but I can almost guarantee that's gonna happen its what they did with Rhonda and I can't see them even chancing not having the rematch between these two before anyone else gets a shot


----------



## Yaya (Nov 17, 2015)

Z is gonna make a good mod.. he's very serious and researches every single fact.. good job zieger!


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Nov 17, 2015)

Here we go again


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 17, 2015)

Yaya said:


> ronda is not hot..at all



I'd eat the popcorn and peanuts right out of the crackerjack.


----------



## SHRUGS (Nov 17, 2015)

RR lost to a half man. IT looked like IT shoulda had bolts in ITS neck. Ugly thing with GH jaw lookin like Chinas daughter from the WWE. All hail Frankenstein!!!
!S!


----------



## TheLupinator (Nov 17, 2015)

SHRUGS said:


> RR lost to a half man. IT looked like IT shoulda had bolts in ITS neck. Ugly thing with GH jaw lookin like Chinas daughter from the WWE. All hail Frankenstein!!!
> !S!



LOL preacher's daughter my ass


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Nov 17, 2015)

You know what they say about the preachers daughters


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 17, 2015)

I only clicked it because the thumbnail was a crotch shot. 

http://youtu.be/3TB40XkRuzM


----------



## LeanHerm (Nov 17, 2015)

Lol def a bulge. As my dear friend Yaya would say, she has what they call a chicken finger crotch


----------



## DF (Nov 17, 2015)

She's got a bigger PP than Herm!


----------



## LeanHerm (Nov 17, 2015)

It definitely looks like it. A 2 year old has a a bigger then me


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 17, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> I only clicked it because the thumbnail was a crotch shot.
> 
> http://youtu.be/3TB40XkRuzM








Mooseknuckle :32 (18):







[/IMG]

Nice wet spot too I'd like to slip into that & squirt.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 17, 2015)

LOL at anyone actually comparing this Rousey loss to Mike Tyson / Buster Douglas.

L-O-L


----------



## GYMBRAT (Nov 17, 2015)

Everyone meets their match in life a few time's over. She's amazing BUT it was time for a loss!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 17, 2015)

To insinuate that holly was on anabolics which helped her win the fight is absolutely rediculous. A womans clit can get large with the use of anabolics but ive seen non training females clits just as big and they have never touched the stuff. Holly won because she is just much more skilled in boxing and in much better shape than RR...not because she was on anabolics. What a fkn hater


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 17, 2015)

And besides...i fukin love big clits so he can fk off

Just sayin lol


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 17, 2015)

Some chicks just have big, ripe clits...


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Nov 17, 2015)

And I'm perfectly ok with that


----------



## Yaya (Nov 18, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Some chicks just have big, ripe clits...




Mini dicks


----------



## Yaya (Nov 18, 2015)

My wife's clit looks like a "cheese ravioli w/meatball"


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 18, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Some chicks just have big, ripe clits...



Holly has a big ripe & juicy one :32 (12):


----------

